

Reactive Extensions v2.0 Beta available now [Functional-ish C#] - j_s
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/rxteam/archive/2012/03/12/reactive-extensions-v2-0-beta-available-now.aspx

======
j_s
Two interesting side-topics included in this post:

1) How the Cloud Programmability Team is dealing with the impact of .NET 4.5
on supporting multiple .NET versions. (There is a lot of "they said it won't
break much" hand-waving on other blogs.)

2) Relying on a test suite when implementing performance enhancements.

